# Google- Prebiotics: Good for your gut - Homemaker's Magazine



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img src=http://nt0.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=1H9FApIwN_AJ&imgurl=homemakers.com/upload/HomeMakers/News/zapr3_110541.jpg width=80 height=80 alt="" border=1>Homemaker's Magazine[/TD][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Prebiotics: Good for your gutHomemaker's Magazine, CanadaScientists are currently investigating the impact of several strains of these bacteria on ailments such as diarrhea, inflammatory *bowel* disease (IBD) and *irritable bowel syndrome*, particularly following the use of antibiotics, which can wipe out both *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

